# Single Chinchilla looking for a home



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Squeaks arrived today, and although we don't normally advertise quite so soon, I'm keen to get the ball rolling with this guy.

He lost his cagemate some time ago and has been living on his own. We're not experienced enough to attempt bonding so would like him to go to an experienced home. He's due to be castrated and to be checked over by our local exotic vet, so homing would be after that. We're hoping he might find himself a girlfriend.

Squeaks is a little wriggly to handle but not frightened, seems fairly settled and curious although he has barked at us initially when feeding him.




























He's lived in this set up for the last 5 years I'm told, we've also been informed he's around 6 yrs old. We're happy for him to go in his own cage, although this has a wire floor that I'd be happier if he didn't have.

We've set a £40 minimum on this guy to help towards his costs and interest should be emailed to [email protected] he'll be up on our website after castration.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Squeaks was castrated last week and pulled through..sort of okay. He did need an injection to restart his gut, and extra painkillers bless him. We had him done at Alver vets so we could move the date up, and make the shorter journey which was less stressful for him I feel.

He is back to his usual self, and is a very friendly chin. Considering I (as a novice) have handfed him, picked him up a number of times and he's been through surgery.....he's never bitten or shied away. He did have a huge sulk after the oxbow critical care was introduced by mouth  but soon recovered from the indignity.

He'll be ready to go after the 7th (2 weeks after his last post op check). I have to say though, he's making me seriously consider a life with chins  I'm 100% head over for this guy. He really deserves either a best bud, or a harem of girlies to live the rest of his life with.

On a side note, I never realised how fluffy chins were. He's just a little bean under all that fur :001_wub:

If you can offer Squeaks a home with a view to introducing him to others, please email us [email protected] for an application form.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

I was seriously considering adopting this lad..but he now reserved! We are supposed to be rescue and REHOME lol 

He's got two potential girlfriends to live with :thumbup:


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Homed pending introduction success. Although first signs are good


----------

